# clomid first cycle and opk's



## mandy1111 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi I am new to this site so I hope this works. I have been TTC for 2 years and have PCOS. I started my first cycle of clomid on the 5th Jan and was wondering when I should start using an OPK and when is the best time of day for me to test. I would really appreciate any advice about the clomid and what I can do to maximise my chances.

Mandy


----------



## Lisymb (Jul 27, 2011)

hi mandy 
Have you ever used OPK's before and do you usually ovulate?? I used them previously until i found out i wasnt actually ovulating!
But had my first cycle of clomid this month and used OPK's between days 9-13.  I had LH peak on day 12 and think i ovulated day 13, or thats what it felt like anyway!! I would test any day from 8 or 9 onwards, but judge it on how your normal cycle is.  My advise would be to get the "one step" OPK which are on amazon as they are much cheaper than any you will find in the shops!
Happy ovulating! 
 x


----------



## mandy1111 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi thanks for the advice its really good to be able to talk to people who are going through the same thing and know how you feel. I have used the tests before but only got a positive once. I have had cycle monitoring which showed I had ovulated that month but my cycles are so irregular that its hard to predict when I am ovulating. I am really hoping the clomid works.
Thats really good news that you have ovulated.   what time of the day did u do your ovulation tests? 
You will have to keep me informed with how everthing is going with you.

x


----------



## Jennyren (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello 

Just thought I would let you know to beware of ovulation tests with PCOS. While for some who have PCOS they are fine and a great help for others they can lead to a lot of confusion. PCOS sufferers have high levels of LH at various stages throughout their cycle and this can result in false positives and this is very emotionally draining. 

In cycle 2 I gave them a whirl and got a positive OPK cd 16 and 18 but did not ovulate, I then had another positive on cd 26 and did ovulate cd 27 but then I had another positive 10 dpo. So four in one cycle !! I have read this is common with PCOS so if you do use them make sure to back it up with charting temps and checking your CM. 

Saying this I am sure for many women with PCOS ovulation tests are fine, just be aware.

Hope that helped.

Good luck


----------



## mandy1111 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thankyou that is good to know. I have started charting temperatures this month but still a bit confused with it hopefully it will become clearer as my cycle goes on. Are you on your 3rd cycle of clomid now? What stage are you at the moment? 
x


----------



## Sarah36 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello, I am on month 4 of clomid. I have PCOS and did not have a period for 15 months after I came off the pill. Month 1 I had a positive opk day 20, month 2 day 16, month 3 I increased to clomid 100mg and had positive opk on day 13. I always do the trst 1st thing but have never continued testing after the Positive but will do following Jennyrens advice. I am also using cyclogest progesterone as my luteal phase was short. Good luck x


----------



## emmastar (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi girls,

Just thought I'd add my story too.  I've found OPK's generally quite helpful but I have had times when they are positive but I didn't actually release an egg (I have PCOS) and that's really disheartening.  They only test for the LH surge and whilst you can't ovulate without that, the surge doesn't mean you definitely will ovulate.  But when I started clomid I used them and found them to be accurate and helpful in conjunction with reading my body's signs.  They turned positive CD 16 and I ovulated CD18, I felt it happen and my day 21 prog was 108 so they were accurate.  I got pregnant then too but sadly lost the baby   xxx


----------



## starzle72 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi. You can from cd9. I got a positive on cd9 but I have quite short cycles. I dont know about pcos and how that would affect things. Good luck!


----------



## Buttercup79 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Mandy, 

Just thought I would add my two pence worth, which probably accords with what the other girls have said.  I gave up testing pre clomid as I only got a peak once in the 8 months i used my CBFM and then the peak continued for a week - which as per Jennyren's message is common with pcocs.  I have just started again now I am on clomid, but still not got a peak, but from what I have read it could be because i missed it as I have been testing in the morning.  As I understand LH is produced in the morning and therefore may not show up until the afternoon so could be gone by the next morning. For my next cycle I am going to test in the morning using my cbfm and then in the evening using the cheapo ones on the internet (although I think you need to make sure you haven't peed for a couple of hours - don't drink too much water in the afternoon if you are testing in the evening!). 

Sounds like you are on a similar cycle to me as I am now on CD 16 so on the TWW, assuming that is that I did actually get a peak and just missed it.  Keep in touch. xx


----------



## mandy1111 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi Cas11 yeah our cycles are very similar I am currently on day 18. I tested in the mornings and evening and I got a positive opk on CD13. Do you chart your temperature? I have tried this cycle but am still not sure, my temperature went up on CD14 so does that mean I ovulated on CD14 or CD13? It also went down yesterday but then right back up today I really find it confusing. It will definately been good to keep in touch. x


----------



## Buttercup79 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Mandy, 

I will definitely start testqing morning and night next time - its very frustrating not really know whether its happened or not. Although during the night CD 13/14 I got a really sharp pain on my left hand side (so sharp it woke me up) and then was cramping strongly for about an hour so I think it probably happened then. It would accord with the scan I had on CD 12 which showed a 19mm follie on the leftg hand side. 
Re: Temping, I did try it for a couple of months about 18 months ago and gave up as it didn't seem to be showing me anything and it was becoming a bit obessive what with peeing on sticks every morning too. It is supposed to work really well when you know how though.

Happy weekend. xx


----------

